# MONTREAL - where would you live with an elementary school age child ?



## MR68 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hello everyone

We are hopefully moving to Montreal in 2013 (once we get our PR finally !) from the UK. 

We have an 8 year old boy whose first language is English. My son and I have to learn French. Hubby already speaks it fluently.

We don't have a particular view about whether our neighbours are French- or English- speaking. We are not fanatically Anglo- or Franco - phile !!! 

We see ourselves as international citizens of the world, we are multi-lingual (hubby and I speak 3 languages each and our son speaks 2) so happy to mingle with anyone who is equally welcoming & friendly 

Do you have any recommendations about areas to move into (or avoid !) ??? 

I'm told that unike the UK, it doesn't matter which state (public) elementary school your children go to in Montreal ? Would you say this is true ? Are they all pretty much the same in Montreal ?

Any views much appreciated :clap2:


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

There are two school systems in Quebec, French and English.

However, access to the English school system is restricted, so in all likelihood your child will be entering into the French system where all teaching will be entirely in French for the first few grades.


----------



## MR68 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks, I'm aware of that. That's the law !!

We are keen for our son to learn French any way, so even if we had a choice (we don't because Quebec law says ALL new permanent immigrants must learn French) we would send him to a French school, at least for the first few years and once he has learned it fluently, to a bilingual English-French school (these are usually private schools). 

Any suggestions about which French public elementary schools and in which areas of Montreal please ?


----------

